# Altrincham to Manchester commute time?



## Graham (28 Sep 2009)

Hi All,

Although I've been a regular visitor to the site, this is my first post so go easy on me! 

I'm moving out into the wilds of Cheshire but hoping to get the train to Altrincham and then cycle into work by Deansgate Station on the A56. Does any commute from around Altrincham train station into Manchester city centre? What sort of time do you do it in? Currently, I commute from West Didsbury into town and it takes about 20 mins so I'm thinking it will take me around 25-30. Plus I'm about to take delivery of a new bike on the CTW scheme, so that's bound to make me faster!


----------



## Lell (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Graham, 

I commute daily from very near Altrincham station to Trafford park. The most direct route I take, which is along the Bridgewater canal, takes me about 20 - 25 minutes. You could follow the canal all the way into central Manchester and come out at Castlefield - just opposite Deansgate station. This would probably add about another 10 minutes.

Normally though, I take alternative routes which give me a longer ride - some on roads, some not. I do always try to avoid the main A56 into Manchester as it is no fun at all - like riding through a narrow over crowded car park!

Hope this helps


----------



## Cking (28 Sep 2009)

The Bridgewater canal tow path is being turned into a cycle path at the moment. They have done the bit from Sale town centre towards Manchester. I don't know how far though.
This will give you a car free route If you choose it. 

Rgds Cking


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Graham, and welcome.

I dont know Manchester at all I'm afraid...is it someplace "up north".

either way, assuming the air is not thinner up there and stuff () you will probably look to ride at an average of somewhere between 14 and 20 mph.

I'm guessing the route you mention may have some of those hilly things on it (again not a thing we have down here in London......apparently!!!) and this will reduce your average a fair bit.

Take a look at this site to help plot a good route wih the least incline and appx times etc.

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/

Have fun and take it easy

Jonny


----------



## Luiji07 (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Graham 

Did you ever try this route ? I am wanting to do the commute but using off road along canal if possible - have you tried this?



Graham said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Although I've been a regular visitor to the site, this is my first post so go easy on me!
> 
> I'm moving out into the wilds of Cheshire but hoping to get the train to Altrincham and then cycle into work by Deansgate Station on the A56. Does any commute from around Altrincham train station into Manchester city centre? What sort of time do you do it in? Currently, I commute from West Didsbury into town and it takes about 20 mins so I'm thinking it will take me around 25-30. Plus I'm about to take delivery of a new bike on the CTW scheme, so that's bound to make me faster!


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2011)

Hi

I commute from Timperley to Manchester centre.


----------



## Luiji07 (4 Apr 2011)

Hi

Does the canal route go straight from altricham to city centre?
I know I can get on at Halfords in broadheath and was wondering canal path will lead me to city centre as I would like a commute off road as much as possible?

Hope you can help 



400bhp said:


> Hi
> 
> I commute from Timperley to Manchester centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Did you ever try this route ? I am wanting to do the commute but using off road along canal if possible - have you tried this?



Luiji

IIRC you would have to join the Canal around the Timperley area as I don't think the tow path extends through to Altrincham. 

As I mention above the issue comes when the canal path runs out in Stretford.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 1. I know I can get on at Halfords in broadheath
> ...



1. Yes, thats where I was thinking.

2. No it doesn't unfortunately. It stops at Stretford. However you could go over Sale Water Park & through Chorlton from there. There are some relatively traffic free routes into town from there.


----------



## Luiji07 (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks for prompt reply 

I am a little nervous using roads - do you have a route you could share that uses as little off road as possible

what is the commute time roughly?

I have red a few sites that state people can walk from altrincham to city centre along canal - does it just get too narrow for bikes?



400bhp said:


> 1. Yes, thats where I was thinking.
> 
> 2. No it doesn't unfortunately. It stops at Stretford. However you could go over Sale Water Park & through Chorlton from there. There are some relatively traffic free routes into town from there.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2011)

From Altrincham, you could use the main road towards Sharston, but go past the North Entrance of Wythenshawe Park into Northenden, then up Pallatine Road - will bring you to Withington and you'll be on your usual route in.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply
> 
> I am a little nervous using roads - do you have a route you could share that uses as little off road as possible
> 
> ...



Here's a potential route from Stretford canal

route 1. The initial road is actually closed to cars (note I haven't been all the way down on a bike but there's nothing to suggest it is impassible), plus you go over a footbridge to avoid a large roundabout in the city centre.

Another alternative would be to jump off the canal in stretford and re-join it around Trafford Park rail. It's a while since I've been down the can this far but IIRC the furthest you can travel is up to Edge Lane in Stretford and I can't remember if there's access on/off the canal at this point.

Best thing to do is go down there on a day off and do a couple of reccy's.


----------



## Luiji07 (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks - I will give it a go after work one night to try it out along canal as was only looking to do teh commute if off road





400bhp said:


> Here's a potential route from Stretford canal
> 
> route 1. The initial road is actually closed to cars (note I haven't been all the way down on a bike but there's nothing to suggest it is impassible), plus you go over a footbridge to avoid a large roundabout in the city centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lell (4 Apr 2011)

You can get all the way to Castlefield at the south of the city centre by using the canal towpath. The canal forks at Traffford Park, and you need to take the right hand fork (over the bridge). The path gets a bit muddy and bumpy, but it is perfectly passable.


----------



## Luiji07 (4 Apr 2011)

that is brilliant thanks I will give it a go 

do you do this commute? you think it can be done in less than an hour (i wont be going fast as dont want to fall in canal )



Lell said:


> You can get all the way to Castlefield at the south of the city centre by using the canal towpath. The canal forks at Traffford Park, and you need to take the right hand fork (over the bridge). The path gets a bit muddy and bumpy, but it is perfectly passable.


----------



## Lell (4 Apr 2011)

400bhp said:


> IIRC the furthest you can travel is up to Edge Lane in Stretford



You can now get past Edge Lane and the surface has recently been tarmaced as it is part of the Bridgewater Way.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2011)

Lell said:


> You can now get past Edge Lane and the surface has recently been tarmaced as it is part of the Bridgewater Way.



Great! Must try it onedry summers day.


----------



## Luiji07 (5 Apr 2011)

ok just tried the altrincham to mcr route along canal and was great up until i got to trafford park - then the last 4 miles or so into city was really narrow dirt track which i can handle but then u throw in the evil geese!!
I tried ringing my bell to move them, speeding up and then just holding my breath and hoping for the best lol they do not move just stand and hiss and my ankles felt very vulnerable and i really dont know how i made it back without a little swim!!

I done the route there and back and coming back was quite a push as just started cycling 

i really want to do the commute but the bloody geese have put me off and also how quiet and desolate it is from stretford into mcr 
i am currently looking at more routes that are not really busy traffic wise if i come off canal at trafford park or stretford - any suggestions will be welcome


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> i am currently looking at more routes that are not really busy traffic wise if i come off canal at trafford park or stretford - any suggestions will be welcome



See route on page 1.


----------



## Luiji07 (5 Apr 2011)

cheers just had another look at that 

can i get tosale waterpark from the canal path ?
is the route you posted on road from sale water park busy traffic?
how long are you talking from sale water park to manchester city centre?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> cheers just had another look at that
> 
> 1. can i get tosale waterpark from the canal path ?
> 2. is the route you posted on road from sale water park busy traffic?
> 3. how long are you talking from sale water park to manchester city centre?



1. You exit the canal and go on Hawthorne Rd . The route doesn't actually go into the water park-it skirts around it and comes out at Nygreen Rd.

2. No, traffic is fairly light. Alexandra Rd South is the busiest part, however it has a good cycle lane and is restricted to 20mph (although most ignore this, however it does slow the traffoc down).

3. 10-15 mins


----------



## Luiji07 (5 Apr 2011)

sounds good will give this a go as only a matter of time before i fall in the canal or get attacked by geese 



400bhp said:


> 1. You exit the canal and go on Hawthorne Rd . The route doesn't actually go into the water park-it skirts around it and comes out at Nygreen Rd.
> 
> 2. No, traffic is fairly light. Alexandra Rd South is the busiest part, however it has a good cycle lane and is restricted to 20mph (although most ignore this, however it does slow the traffoc down).
> 
> 3. 10-15 mins


----------



## Luiji07 (5 Apr 2011)

sorry to ask another question

where will i exit the canal is it signposted at all ?




Luiji07 said:


> sounds good will give this a go as only a matter of time before i fall in the canal or get attacked by geese


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Apr 2011)

A56 is pants and dangerous ,avoid it at all costs plus the towpath would proberly be smoother than the tarmac ! You are right about the canal getting gooey from Stretford which is no fun if you have no cleaning facilities at work.
Good luck


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2011)

Luiji07 said:


> sorry to ask another question
> 
> where will i exit the canal is it signposted at all ?



Difficult to describe but essentially it's before you go under a bridge, with a path leading off to the side. Here's the road you join. You come off the canal to the left of where the cyclists are (as you are looking at them) here


----------



## smallfish (6 Apr 2011)

I know stretford - manchester route well - I used to drop my daughter at nursery in stretford and then cycle in to work further along Deansgate past the station.

the route i used to take is...

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=225446

It's pretty direct, you go through 3 parks, and though there is some road cycling it's all either quiet residential roads, or cycle lanes. Used to take me about 15-20 mins max.

The only bit than can be a bit busy is the stretch of Edge Lane from the Canal to Longford Park. Be especially vigilant by the junction with Kings Road - most cars turn left and you are vulnerable to left hooks (Actually, it's faster to cycle up kings road, but Longford park is much prettier!)


----------



## sisarge (17 Sep 2013)

I cycle from Media City to Altrincham and back on a daily basis. The canal path is hopeless on a road bike if you don't want mud all over your bike, clothes, bag and skin. Which I would assume is most commuters. Also there are lots of little barriers which you have to keep slowing down for to get around - or get off your bike and lift it over. With a muddy bike this becomes even more of a 'mare. There are many parts of the path which narrow too much for cyclists to safely pass each other - with overgrown bushes / nettles making that even worse. The parts of the path which go beneath bridges are either cobbled or seriously damaged (extremely uneven / bumpy) which is no good at all for road bike tyres. I'm taking Chester Road from now on. Yes it's more dangerous but my new bike is already damaged and I can't keep turning up for work covered in mud. Cycling is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

Solution: mudguards, slow down and man-up.


----------



## sisarge (17 Sep 2013)

Thank you. If only I could get my tyres to man up. The amount I'd have to slow down to make the extremely rough areas okay for them would be slower than walking. I've had two punctures in 3 weeks.
To be clear, I'm cycling on this particular route for my commute - not so much for leisure. Original solution: leave the damned canal path and hit the road.. seems better.


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

Durano Plus would def help on the tyre front.

I use the path twice daily on 23mm racing tyres. However, I have a fat arse that absorbs the bumps and vibrations.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Sep 2013)

There's no mud on the path between brooklands and media city?!


----------



## sisarge (17 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> There's no mud on the path between brooklands and media city?!


Altrincham.



Origamist said:


> Durano Plus would def help on the tyre front.


Thanks, I'll look in to Durano Plus. Hopefully they're not too heavy. Starting to think I should have got a MTB


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

There is mulchy vegetation that attaches itself to nice white frames in the wet - but no mud along that stretch.

I find the geese shoot a real problem - it hardens like concrete on my frame. I have now taken to slaloming around the green excrement...


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

sisarge said:


> Altrincham..


 
That stretch is bad - I'd only tackle it on a downhill rig. Seriously, though - that bit of the path should be avoided on a racing bike...




sisarge said:


> Thanks, I'll look in to Durano Plus. Hopefully they're not too heavy. Starting to think I should have got a MTB


 
About 350gm from memory - so not too bad.


----------

